# Best Homemade Tools >  Cutting bench / vise / clamp

## Tuomas

Here is my new tool.
Its a vise/clamp kind of thingy:

----------

baja (Apr 14, 2020),

Big-Pete (Apr 14, 2020),

bobs409 (Apr 13, 2020),

BrianW (Apr 15, 2020),

Carnel (Apr 14, 2020),

Christophe Mineau (May 3, 2022),

Corm (Apr 14, 2020),

Duke_of_URL (Apr 20, 2020),

greenie (Apr 12, 2020),

HobieDave (Apr 12, 2020),

Jon (Apr 13, 2020),

Kevic (Apr 15, 2020),

lsb (Apr 13, 2020),

NortonDommi (Apr 24, 2020),

nova_robotics (Apr 19, 2020),

olderdan (Apr 12, 2020),

Quinton 357 (Apr 14, 2020),

rlm98253 (Apr 13, 2020),

rossbotics (Apr 12, 2020),

Saltfever (May 3, 2020),

Sleykin (Apr 13, 2020),

Tonyg (Apr 13, 2020),

Tule (Apr 14, 2020),

verticalmurph (Apr 14, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Grinding and Cutting Vise to our Vises category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Grinding and Cutting Vise
 by Tuomas

tags:
vise

----------


## rossbotics

Nice job guy

Doug

----------


## Tuomas

> Nice job guy
> 
> Doug



Thank you very much Doug! 
There is some little things still coming later. I'll be back.

----------


## Tonyg

Very handy and very neat.

----------


## Manitoba Man

Greetings from Canada. I really enjoyed your cutting etc vise. Its veery creative. The editing on the video outstanding. Thanks.

----------


## TheElderBrother

That may be the snazziest vise/clamp kind of thingy I have seen yet. (Seriously, though. Very well done. And I'm especially gratified that you stand up for the dignity and craft of stick welders everywhere.)

----------


## Tuomas

Thank you very much for the comments!

I supposed to make a short video about making "tooling" for this. But i have fever. So, i decided to leave it for now.

Here is some pictures.

As you see, Half V shaped jaws works nicely for holding different shapes.

  

Of course, sometimes you need bigger jaws too.

These holes and this latch is to allow mounting of optional jaws / tooling.

  

Also, Red jaw can be turned 180 degrees, and clamp can be used for pulling / spreading too.



Example, for rounding elliptical pieces etc.



For this purpose i will make " L shaped hook ", that will be bolted to that front jaw.

So, there is the whole idea.

Thanks for checking it.

----------

Tonyg (Apr 15, 2020),

trevor_60_r (Apr 24, 2020)

----------


## drmico60

Nice design and very well made. I wish I could weld like that!!
Mike

----------


## Tuomas

> Nice design and very well made. I wish I could weld like that!!
> Mike



Thank you!

----------


## diyfixman

I loved the design, well done it looks good

----------


## Tuomas

> I loved the design, well done it looks good



Thanks buddy!

Ps. Check your pm

----------


## Tuomas

Plans: https://www.instructables.com/id/Cut...7KQ0JNK930ZIOB

----------

DIYer (Apr 18, 2020),

mmajsw (Apr 18, 2020),

olderdan (Apr 24, 2020),

Rangi (Apr 16, 2020)

----------


## Tuomas

Here is the firsts optional jaws.

----------

bobs409 (Apr 17, 2020),

Jon (Apr 17, 2020),

Tonyg (Apr 17, 2020),

Tule (Apr 20, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Round Workpiece Vise Jaw Attachment to our Workholding category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Round Workpiece Vise Jaw Attachment
 by Tuomas

tags:
vise adaptations

----------


## Workshopshed

Looks good, nice and stable

----------


## Tuomas

> Looks good, nice and stable



Thanks. Its simple to make too.  :Smile:

----------


## wizard69

> Thanks. Its simple to make too.



Hope that fever is gone, it isn't something you want to get right now.

This might be a simple machine but it could easily be one of the better ideas I've seen on here for anybody involved in fabrication. The problem with traditional vises is that they really don't hold structural shapes well. I can see where your half Vee jaws would make for a far more secure hold on square tubing, especially lighter stuff you don't want to deform.

----------


## Tuomas

> Hope that fever is gone, it isn't something you want to get right now.
> 
> This might be a simple machine but it could easily be one of the better ideas I've seen on here for anybody involved in fabrication. The problem with traditional vises is that they really don't hold structural shapes well. I can see where your half Vee jaws would make for a far more secure hold on square tubing, especially lighter stuff you don't want to deform.



Thanks. I am fine now. 

Half v works with plate's too. It could work nicely in drill press vise. 
Machined & hardened jaws with accurate half V slots could be useful in machining too.

----------

Tonyg (Apr 30, 2020)

----------

